# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  chống nhiểu nông dân

## thucongmynghe79

chào cả nhà ,em có ít điều về tủ điện mong các bác cao thủ chỉ dẩn giải thích ,được và không đuọc, em có down tài liệu đi dây tủ điện, xem qua thấy rất bài bản và tiêu chuẩn, nhưng có điều này em ko biết có nên làm hay ko, ví dụ em toàn sử dụng dây điều khiển để đi dây cho toàn bộ hệ thống, nhưng mỗi sợi em điều bọc thiết thuốc lá mục đích chống nhiễu loạn, ko biết có khả dụng hay vô ích, bới em thấy nhiều khi lại hiệu quả,do trình mình hiểu tới đây thôi, hic,,,còn vụ tiếp địa thì em đấu dây chung cho mỗi bộ phận lại hết, tổng vô thanh đồng, bởi cái bản em bắt linh kiện là gỗ nên ko biết làm thế được ko, mục đích là càng nhiều thứ bằng gỗ càng tốt....

----------


## solero

Bọc giấy thiếc cũng được nhưng vỏ giấy thiếc phải được nối đất (GND). Mà dây bọc nhiễu thiếu gì hả bác. Ra quầy dây điện mua cái dây tín hiệu 2 lõi, 3 lõi có bọc giáp nhỏ bằng nửa cái đầu đũa là dùng thoải mái mà.

----------


## KDD

Gì mà quấn thiết thuốc lá cực vậy bạn, dây bọc giáp chống nhiểu có bán mà.

----------


## linhdt1121

Bac mua dây chống nhiễu,cẩn thận thì mua luon loại 2 lơp.
Trước e mua đc loại dây xắon đôi từng cặp,dùng cực tốt,dây của hitachi luôn
Còn 1 chiêu nữa là mỗi chỗ nối cắm dây như từ tủ điện ra bác cẩn thận thì thêm cái lỗi ferit vào,giống mấy cái cục  như dây cắm màn hing máy tính đấy

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ko ý em là sau khi có dây chông nhiểu điều khiển rồi đó,mình chống nhiểu tối đa, ví dụ dây động lực step bó lại chơi giấy thiết, dây điều khiển cũng thế...v.v. nó có thể triệt để hay ko, hya còn nguyên nhân khác gây nhiểu

----------


## linhdt1121

Bac mua dây chống nhiễu,cẩn thận thì mua luon loại 2 lơp.
Trước e mua đc loại dây xắon đôi từng cặp,dùng cực tốt,dây của hitachi luôn
Còn 1 chiêu nữa là mỗi chỗ nối cắm dây như từ tủ điện ra bác cẩn thận thì thêm cái lỗi ferit vào,giống mấy cái cục  như dây cắm màn hing máy tính đấy

----------


## Nam CNC

em chưa chống nhiễu cho step bao giờ , và cũng chưa chập cheng với thằng đi dây cho step, có nhiễu ở dây cáp LPT , nếu có cáp zin japan và 2 cục chống nhiễu nữa thì vô địch , sẽ không chập cheng với mấy cái cảm biến.


Còn servo thì nghe đồn thôi chứ chẳng biết.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

à ra thế, vậy mấy cái tủ điện tiêu chuẩn làm rất bài bản bác à, chống nhiểu từ sợi 1 , hic, cứ như thế cho chắc, còn vụ LTP em tìm googl vậy, chưa thấy ai đi sâu vào vụ này,,,mà quan trọng nhất là tiếp địa, cái này em thấy nhiều bác nói, chắc em đỏi nền thiết thôi

----------


## Nam CNC

bữa nào ghé tui, tui cho coi cái táp lô sì tép của tui ông mới ghiền cái sự đơn giản hehehehe.

----------


## CKD

Xí.. cái táp bờ lô thần thánh.. mà mở đèn thì motor tự chạy ấy à.. Cho đệ xin đi đại ca..  :Big Grin:

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ha ha ha, bị bắt bài rồi Nam khều nhé...bật lên tự chạy mới ớn chứ...hic

----------


## lekimhung

Đang bàn về tủ điện cho em xin hỏi theo, do là trước giờ toàn lấy case PC độ làm tủ điện, lâu ngày thấy chật chội quá sang nay đi rinh cái tủ điện bằng sắt về. Giờ em muốn khoét cái lỗ để gắn cái quạt phía trên thì lấy gì khoét ạ. Với lại thấy tủ của mấy bác có tấm sắt dập hình chử U để cho dây điện đi vào bên trong ấy mua ở đâu, gọi nó là gì ạ.

----------


## KDD

Vụ này giống mình nè..
- Khoét lổ bằng dụng cụ khoét lổ dùng cho sắt và inox, nó có mũi khoan ở giữa để khoan định vị, cái này mua chổ bán mũi khoan là có.
- Cái mán chữ U đó bằng nhựa chứ bạn, mấy tiệm điện có bán mà.

----------


## lekimhung

> Vụ này giống mình nè..
> - Khoét lổ bằng dụng cụ khoét lổ dùng cho sắt và inox, nó có mũi khoan ở giữa để khoan định vị, cái này mua chổ bán mũi khoan là có.
> - Cái mán chữ U đó bằng nhựa chứ bạn, mấy tiệm điện có bán mà.


Có mũi khoét loại nào lớn cỡ 60 không bác, còn cái máng đó là nhựa vậy mà em cứ tưởng nó bằng sắt, thấy mọi người bảo bỏ vào chóng nhiễu cứ tưởng bắng sắt à.

----------


## ahdvip

ai muốn khoét lỗ quạt đâu có ta đây,  :Wink:

----------


## cuong

Oạch em toàn chơi khoan 8 ly, khoan loạn xạ trong vùng hình tròn của cái quạt, sau đó khoan thêm 4 lỗ vít quạt nữa. Bác thủ công cứ mua loại dây chống nhiễu thôi, có lẽ là ok vì tủ điện nhà em nó đi như thế thấy xài ok rồi, router mà, nghe đồn plasma thì ghê hơn

----------


## KDD

Mũi khoét thì có nhiều cỡ mà, còn khoan lỗ cho quạt thì phải có lỗ vào cho không khí lưu thông nửa (có ra thì phải có vào nhé), nếu không có sẽ không hiệu quả đâu.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> ai muốn khoét lỗ quạt đâu có ta đây,


khủng khiếp cái mũi khoét kìa, trời ơi hàng độc đấy, sư phụ

----------


## thuhanoi

Tìm mấy màn hình crt cũ trên dây vga của nó có cái cục chống nhiễu lấy ra xử dụng tuyệt vời - hi, không khác chi đồ Nhật cả.

----------


## diy1102

Cái cục ferit này có bán rất nhiều 2, 3k một cục như kiểu này ạ:



Sang nữa thì đây:


Cái góc tủ điện thời sơ khai cnc của e. Tuy tủ điện, chật, nhỏ, dây rợ ba lăng nhăng, nhưng chưa một lần bị nhiễu.

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Cái cục ferit này có bán rất nhiều 2, 3k một cục như kiểu này ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> Sang nữa thì đây:
> 
> 
> Cái góc tủ điện thời sơ khai cnc của e. Tuy tủ điện, chật, nhỏ, dây rợ ba lăng nhăng, nhưng chưa một lần bị nhiễu.


Nhìn trông rối mắt quá bác ah. hihi thế tình hình e máy mini của bác tiến triển tới đâu rùi? đã xuống xưởng bác Tuấn chưa? từ hôm đó chưa thấy mọi người hô hào gì cả.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Nhìn trông rối mắt quá bác ah. hihi thế tình hình e máy mini của bác tiến triển tới đâu rùi? đã xuống xưởng bác Tuấn chưa? từ hôm đó chưa thấy mọi người hô hào gì cả.


Thời kì sơ khai cách đây 2 năm rồi. Cái tủ bé tẹo nhét đủ thứ.
Con h cũng đc 90% rồi đang chờ một số linh kiện nữa về ráp vào là ok.
Ps: chưa triển khai gì vì còn bận đi kiếm cơm à.

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái cục ferit này có bán rất nhiều 2, 3k một cục như kiểu này ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> Sang nữa thì đây:
> 
> 
> Cái góc tủ điện thời sơ khai cnc của e. Tuy tủ điện, chật, nhỏ, dây rợ ba lăng nhăng, nhưng chưa một lần bị nhiễu.


Tủ điện nhìn không khác gì hàng G7.

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Tự làm, tự test, tự đánh giá thì còn pải hơn G7 chứ ạ. Em là e cho luôn thành G9 cho nó cao.

----------


## anhxco

> Tủ điện nhìn không khác gì hàng G7.


Ferit có nhiều loại à,nên dùng đúng nơi đúng chổ, mấy lạoi bác DIY đưa e nghĩ dùng cho lọc điện lưới, nên gắn vào các đầu dây điện ac 50/60Hz gì đấy. Tránh nhiễu cho các dây tính hiệu thì nên đi dây xa xa chút với nguồn nhiễu, thường là các dây có điện áp cao và không sạch, nếu bọc kim đc cho các dây tính hiệu thì tốt.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Ferit thì chỉ có tác dụng nhất định. Mấy cục đó e lấy trong màn hình máy tính, thấy nó dùng cho dât tin hiệu và cả dây cho nguồn đã hạ áp.

----------


## diy1102

Trong cái nguồn máy tính xách tay (một số) đầu hạ áp vào máy tĩnh cũng có cái này.

----------


## solero

Lõi ferit dùng để chống nhiễu cao tần (nhiều tần số cao). vì vậy nó sẽ được dùng cho đoạn dây không dẫn tần số cao.

Các bác có thể thấy hầu hêt đầu ra của các nguồn xung (switching power supply) đều có cục này vì bản thân cục nguồn chạy trên tần số rất cao nên dễ bị kí sinh tần số này ra đường nguồn.

Ứng dụng vào trong tủ điện:
- lắp vào đầu dây tín hiệu của các driver, VFD...
- lắp vào đầu nguồn DC vào của tất cả các thiết bị. (AC khỏi cần vì đã có cục lọc nhiễu EMI)

Chú ý: Mỗi cục lọc nhiễu sẽ cho phép lọc các tần số khác nhau. Nếu dùng không đúng loại sẽ bị phản tác dụng

Đây là 1 tài liệu viết về việc ảnh hưởng của lõi ferrite tới audio (tần số từ 20-20KHz). CNC có mạch BOB lên tới 4MHz đấy nhé

http://audiosystemsgroup.com/SAC0305Ferrites.pdf

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Theo ngu ý thì trong điều kiện DIY không nên dùng mấy cục này vào đường tín hiệu à. Nên:
- Dùng vào đường nguồn vào cũng như nguồn nhánh cho thiết bị.
- Dùng dây có bọc giáp cho tín hiệu hoặc công suất luôn nếu có thể. Giáp phải được nối vỏ, nối đất.

Việc đeo ferit cho dây tín hiệu mình đã trải nghiệm.. có thể lợi bất cập hại như chơi đấy ạ. Nhất là trong điều kiện DIY, không tính toán được độ tự cảm của đường tín hiệu khi đeo vòng.. thì rủi ro sẽ lớn hơn.

----------

diy1102, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Theo ngu ý thì trong điều kiện DIY không nên dùng mấy cục này vào đường tín hiệu à. Nên:
> - Dùng vào đường nguồn vào cũng như nguồn nhánh cho thiết bị.
> - Dùng dây có bọc giáp cho tín hiệu hoặc công suất luôn nếu có thể. Giáp phải được nối vỏ, nối đất.
> 
> Việc đeo ferit cho dây tín hiệu mình đã trải nghiệm.. có thể lợi bất cập hại như chơi đấy ạ. Nhất là trong điều kiện DIY, không tính toán được độ tự cảm của đường tín hiệu khi đeo vòng.. thì rủi ro sẽ lớn hơn.


Đúng rồi bác ạ, vì như e nói trên, cần dùng đúng nơi đúng chổ, không phải là không gắn vào dây tín hiệu đc, mà là những lõi thường bác tìm đc nó không phù hợp. 
Có lẽ e nói rõ thêm để hiểu bản chất vấn đề, như vậy e nghĩ dễ hình dung hơn là các bác cứ theo kinh nghiệm:
Việc các bác gắn thêm cục ferit như vẫn hay làm đơn giản là tạo ra 1 cái cuộn cảm với độ tự cảm x.
cuộn cảm thì có đặc tính như cái điện trở trong mạch điện có dòng điện biến thiên. trở kháng của nó theo công thức Z=ω L ( em xin phép nói đơn giản, bỏ qua điện trở thuần và tụ kí sinh nhé).
ω: tần số góc, tỷ lệ thuận với tần số dao động ( cứ hiểu đơn giản tần số tăng thì ω tăng và ngược lại).
L: độ tự cảm của cuộn dây.

Như vậy việc các bác lắp thêm lõi ferit có tác dụng tăng L của cuộn dây, với mỗi lõi ferit khác nhau sẽ có đặc tính khác nhau về tần số đáp ứng cũng như độ tự thẩm.
Các fe trong bộ lọc nguồn AC các bác hay dùng đấy thường đáp ứng tần số thấp và độ tự thẩm cao, tức sẻ cho L cao với số vòng dây ít và chỉ hoạt động ở tần số thấp nên rất thích hợp để lọc nhiễu nguồn tần số thấp hoặc lọc DC ( cái này là lọc nhiễu chứ không phải là chức năng lọc như mấy bộ nguồn switching nhé).

việc lọc tín hiệu thì các bác cần chọn các lõi fe có đáp ứng tần số theo tín hiệu.

Có thể diễn đạt hơi lủng củng, chổ nào không rõ hay chưa đúng thì góp ý thêm cho e nhé.

----------

diy1102, Gamo, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson



----------

CKD, diy1102, Gamo, KDD, ngocpham, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Phải đăng nhập like bác NhatSon cái  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Theo cái clip của bác NhatSon thi với đường tín hiệu (dùng xung vuông) thì không nên dùng lọc bác NhatSon nhỉ? Thấy nó biến cái góc vuông thành cung tròn mất tiêu rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> Theo cái clip của bác NhatSon thi với đường tín hiệu (dùng xung vuông) thì không nên dùng lọc bác NhatSon nhỉ? Thấy nó biến cái góc vuông thành cung tròn mất tiêu rồi.


Nếu bác chọn đúng loại thì lọc vẫn tốt hơn bác à. Nói chung là phải cân bằng giữa việc triệt nhiễu và việc bảo toàn tín hiệu.
Nếu vừa bọc kim vừa lọc thì tốt nhất, còn không thì bọc kim, dù sao phòng vẫn tốt hơn trị.

----------


## Tuanlm

Ferrit chỉ là giải pháp hữu hạn trong việc chống nhiễu. Mục đích là làm suy hao tín hiệu nhiễu ở một dải tần nhất định. Theo kinh nghiệm ít ỏi của mình thì không hiệu quả. Có bác nào dùng bob usb có để ý rằng mạch rất dễ bị nhiễu khi bật hay tắt đèn neon (loại có starter), mặc dù dây usb bọc nhiễu rất tốt. Vấn đề nhiễu trong digital rất đa dạng, ko chỉ đơn thuần là nhiễu do tần số. Ví dụ như nhiễu gây sai frame truyền (mất bit hay sai bit) bla bla. Điều này chỉ có thể được giải quyết bằng rất nhiều biện pháp phối hợp cả trong phần cứng và phần mềm. Ở mức độ DIY thì chúng ta chỉ làm đc các biên pháp ở mức tình thế (hên xui).

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Theo cái clip của bác NhatSon thi với đường tín hiệu (dùng xung vuông) thì không nên dùng lọc bác NhatSon nhỉ? Thấy nó biến cái góc vuông thành cung tròn mất tiêu rồi.


noise filter nếu cho đường tín hiệu cần tính toán.... nhưng quan trọng hơn là cần có tbị đo
càng fliter càng mất băng thông  :Smile: 

em hay dùng cái này cho ngõ ra của vfd hoặc step drive.. , dây nguồn, dây động lực cứ gắn chằng sao 

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## lekimhung

Xem tới đây tui đã ngộ ra 1 điều.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Xem tới đây tui đã ngộ ra 1 điều.


vậy bác sắp thành thánh rồi đó...keke. chúc mừng bác

----------


## lekimhung

> vậy bác sắp thành thánh rồi đó...keke. chúc mừng bác


Đâu có, em ngộ ra là chóng nhiễu tưởng vậy mà khó dử.

----------


## diy1102

> noise filter nếu cho đường tín hiệu cần tính toán.... nhưng quan trọng hơn là cần có tbị đo
> càng fliter càng mất băng thông 
> 
> em hay dùng cái này cho ngõ ra của vfd hoặc step drive.. , dây nguồn, dây động lực cứ gắn chằng sao 
> 
> b.r


E k hiểu chi tiết nhưng cũng gà mờ chút nên k pải chỗ nào cũng gắn hehe. E cứ gắn như cụ nhatson thế mà chạy ngon hehe.

----------

